# Curado/chronarch bearings



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Is there any good bearings that don't cost 65$??? Was gunna put some bocas on them but at the cost I could spend a little bit more a get a new reel...


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

You could get 2 Mettles for that!!LOL I dont know anything about bearings sorry...


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I have not used the boca or ceramic that are spoke of on here but I have taken my reel cleaning to new heights they are curado n chronarchs they perform better than ever could imagine just by proper cleaning not sure I would buy more expensive bearings if it work dont fix it hope this helps.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Not sure what site you're looking at, but Boca's don't cost anywhere near $65! Their ABEC 5 Ceramic Lightnings are $7.50 apiece if you get a 4-pack of them. Check more closely on the Boca site:

http://www.bocabearings.com/bearing-applications/fishing-reel-bearings#13

I'm switching to all Lightnings in my three Curado CU200's. I'm talking to Jason at Boca Bearing about the pricing on their 10-packs. Right now a single bearing is $10, the 4-packs break down to $7.50 each, but the 10-packs break down to $8 apiece. The 10-packs should be a better deal. We'll see what he decides...

They also sell a 3-pack that includes all three bearings on the Curado spool shaft - the two end bearings plus the one held on the shaft with the pin. I don't usually change out that middle one, so will not be taking that packaging option.

So obviously I'm talking about bearings for an older Shimano Curado. They take a 3mmx10mmx4mm bearing. I don't know about bearings for newer Shimano's. Are they different to the old ones?


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep I'm dumb lol was looking at the 10 packs. I have read there is no real difference in the 5 and 7's is this true


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

They are 200e's btw


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

we have 6- of the 200e5's that will outcast my older gold chronarch.
If bearings are not bad give them a good cleaning and reoil using a min amount of oil, i usually clean put 1 drop of oil let it set, put it on a 3/8 " wood dowel that had been sharpened in an old pencil sharpener, hold in hand and spin bearing with thumb if it has any ruffness in it at all, i will repeat cleaning and oiling if still ruff -replace if not add another drop of oil and spin it you can actually feel the bearing when it smooths out, set aside doing the rest of bearings then reassemble the reel.
I have already cleaned the reel before i start the process with the bearings


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

My bearings are good just looking for an upgrade


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

OK, that's a good comment, flatsmaster. From my experience, the Boca Lightnings are not really an upgrade, just a good replacement for the stock Shimano bearings, as a much better price. Try a set and see what you think. They ship free and are very reasonably priced, unless you try for the higher ABEC rating, which I and everyone else on this site believe to be unnecessary.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I just seen some videos on YouTube of stock vs. boca and the stock will spin for like 10-15 seconds and I have seen the bocas spin up to 1:50 seconds, just seems that they will aid in casting further?


----------



## chrism31 (Oct 19, 2010)

look on ebay just got mine for my chronarch 50mg


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

The ceramic ABEC#5 are going to be upgrades from the stock bearings that Shimano has. Those are standard ABEC#3 steel. I agree that there isnt much of a difference in performance going to the ABEC#7 orange seals. From my experience a clean stock properly lubed will get you around 30 to 40 sec spool spin. The ceramic upgrades will get you up to around 1 min 45 sec. Granted that's with a fully loaded spool. The more weight the longer it will spin. That being said "trout 250" brings up some very good points. If it can be cleaned and not have any "grit" in the bearing, then good. But I start cleaning mine once I get it torn down and spin them periodically while I'm working on the reel. If after two trips in the heated acetone ultrasound they aren't spinning freely; or when I spin them they lock up and spin half way up the punch..they are done.. BTW, My record is on a Cu200E7 at 2 min 33 sec spool spin..:biggrin:

Also, the spool bearings are going to be the same on Shimano's 3X10X4.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks dipsay!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

You guys ROCK ! ! !

I have an old, but little used CU 200 that I was just asking about on another thread under this heading. Would sitting around for years get the bearing oil gummy and in need of cleaning?

My level or reel cleaning knowledge is: "NOVICE" Can I attempt this myself or should I be having someone that knows what they are doing... show me the ropes?


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Taking out the bearings is very simple, you don't have to take the reel apart just twist off the knob on the right pull the spring and it comes out with q-tip, on the left open your plate and there is a small ring on the top of the Bering you need to get out. YouTube-curado break down.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

mr hanks that ole curado 200 greenie is one of the best, they are practically indestructible if kept oiled, go back and check on this site both dipsay and mike in friendswood have both posted up detailed instructions of tear down and cleaning.

get your schematic for the reel and go after it


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

I agree with Jim. I think everyone should be able to clean their own reels. It is not that hard, and the satisfaction of using the reel next time out is worth the effort. I repeat, it is just not that hard! On the topic of bearings, it is not worth the cost to replace stock bearings with upgraded bearings if the stock bearings are still in good shape. Proper cleaning and lube of stock bearings will really make an older reel seem like new. However when the bearings do go bad, that is the time to try an upgrade and see what you think.


----------

